# iFrame Höhe



## Hanselmann (7. April 2003)

Hallo mal wieder!
Ich ahbe ein kleines Problem:Ich würde gerne wissen,wie ich es einrichten kann,dass sich die Höhe meines iFrames immer nach der jeweiligen Seite richtet.Also zb:Ich habe zwische zwei Navileisten mein "main"-Frame.In diesem befinden sich die News,da sollte es möglichst lang sein.An anderer stelle ist aber nur ein kurzer Text,da mnuss es kurz sein,wie mach ich das?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. April 2003)

Einfach in den Iframe tags die Höhe angeben? 


```
<iframe height="xxx" src="..."></ifrmame>
```

dynamisch wirst du das mir "Bordmitteln" nich hinbekommen...

ciao


//edit: -> http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## the_great_rawuza (8. April 2003)

Wieso willst du, dass sich der frame anpasst? Wenn der Text länger ist als der iframe kannst du dann ohnehin runterscrollen!

Gib mal die URL an!


----------



## Hanselmann (9. April 2003)

Ja,aber mir gefällt das mit dem Scrollen nicht.

team-skg .de . vu


----------



## the_great_rawuza (9. April 2003)

In diesem Fall brauchst du eigentlich gar keine iframes! Schau dir mal das an:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74292.html


----------

